# Gemmy Inflatable Haunted Houses for sale



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Be very careful dealing with Ebayers without a rating, especially on a high dollar item. We have discussed this guy before since he is selling haunted house walls.

Welcome to the board, where are you from?


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

You can go here and get it for only $300.00. Quite a bit cheaper than this guy on ebay.

http://www.buyinflatables.com/productidG-28330-30.htm


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I was hoping for a reply, but I have a sneaky suspicion this poster is the same guy selling it on ebay. Maybe I'm too cynical.


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

wilbret said:


> I was hoping for a reply, but I have a sneaky suspicion this poster is the same guy selling it on ebay. Maybe I'm too cynical.


Duh. That didn't occur to me, but methinks you could be right.

So...does that make me cynical too?


----------



## FatalRealms (Jun 12, 2007)

lol, well I just logged back in but I'm glad to know I was missed so quickly!!  

Well it's not me selling the haunted house business but I am his cousin! Good Sleuthing!

anyway, yes he's selling the haunted house inflatables! Check it out!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

HMmmm, me thinks this should have been put in the "for sale" forum?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for being honest about it. We don't mind promoting stuff, just keep it on the up and up! Good luck selling the inflatables.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I guess so. Welcome to the club?




michigal said:


> Duh. That didn't occur to me, but methinks you could be right.
> 
> So...does that make me cynical too?


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

that haunted house was selling for $199 at Sams last October. By no means is it worth $2100 of course that is in the eye of the beholder. The $300 seems to be more accurate price since it is discontinued.


----------



## FatalRealms (Jun 12, 2007)

scorpio, the auction is for 4 of them. but i'll pass on the thoughts to him. I think he thought they were discontinued after last season. Were they not?


----------



## scorpio (May 9, 2005)

Even if they were discontinued and I have no way of knowing that during the offseason without checking with gemmy. $2100 for a starting bid, for four of them brings them over $500 a piece. Thats quite the sum. Way too much for those houses. Why would anyone want four of them anyway.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

He is throwing in free shipping, for what it's worth. I imagine those are some pretty big boxes. 

I think the guy has pretty big ballz to make his first auctions for 18,500k and 2100k. I think my first auction was a nickel.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

At buyinflatables.com shipping is only $24.95 per house.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, but I bet he uses biodegradable peanuts in his packing. Don't underestimate the value of biodegradable peanuts.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Biodegradeable peanuts only cost about $20 for a 12 cubic foot bag

http://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp?model=S-1564


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

But dood, he uses Teflon packing tape. Don't forget about that. 

And maybe double reinforced corrugated shipping boxes.


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Uncle, you win!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm padding my post count so I can reach 1,000.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*Love mine*

I got mine last year at Sams and really enjoyed it, it was a big hit with my yard and garage maze, kids were being dropped off in vans, moms were taking pics in front not to mention it advertises your yard early since you can see it from a long ways off, really the best investment I ever made for only $ 200, they sold out all over real quick last year. Click on link and scroll down to bottom of page to see the house on my drive way.http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting, this listing no longer exisits on Ebay


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

An "Inflatable haunted House". Not the sort of thing a hard core haunter shooting for authenticity would want in his yard, but it sure is nice for the little kids.

A work associate of mine was working in Northern England a few years ago. He said that while he was there, one of those inflatable Jumping Pit things was caught up in a freak wind and sailed 100' up into the air. Two kids inside were killed. Tornado Alley residents take note.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

If a wind comes thru that can lift a moonjump... those kids were probably doomed anyway. 

Not kids:
http://forums.canadiancontent.net/news/48641-two-killed-wind-blows-inflatable-maze-into-air.html

I can't imagine seeing that in action...wow.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

He had a preorder going on(will not be in till aug /sept) just like buyinflatables.So they must not be discountinued.
What happened to the first auction for the walls and stuff-it looks like it has been relisted.Last I looked it was only going for 2100.00.
I thought it had no reserve.
But I see a new listing starting at 18,000(something).anyone know?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*New 9' H.H. at Walmart.com*

Heads up here .....Walmart.com has a new 9' model of the bigger one, looks nice and a decent price too, see here;http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004528, I may add this one to my larger one, would look cool.


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

i'm just not a big fan of any of tne inflatables


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*I love my H.H.*

Oh I think a few of them have there place and I love mine,I added a little fog last year and it really creep it out,heck I even had to turn off the sounds so somebody would go in it, not to mention having a few actors to freak you out a little in it, it was sweet and there were many kodak moments, see my web page here http://community.webtv.net/boswell7/doc0


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yo, Bozz, I just checked out your pix. The thing looks a lot better set up in the dark and "augmented" with a few accessories than it does in the ad. I'll bet the kids had a great time.

You have to admit, Hallowe'en "Lite" is still far better than nothing in the yard.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Yo, Bozz, I just checked out your pix. The thing looks a lot better set up in the dark and "augmented" with a few accessories than it does in the ad. I'll bet the kids had a great time.
> 
> You have to admit, Hallowe'en "Lite" is still far better than nothing in the yard.


Thanks and I agree, in my neighborhood I'm just happy to see a snoopy inflatable in Oct., no kidding, most of my neighbors have one pumpkin on the door step and thats it, but come Nov. 26th they start hanging the lights up.....guess that'll never change around here. Sorry about the quality of pics below they are taking from my old 35mm camera.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*New Gemmy H.H.,....uumm ?!?!*

Cheesy or not ? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GEMMY-AIRBL...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem >>> Kinda pricey, Gemmy sure is cranking out a few different kinds, I kinda like it in a odd ,creepy, weirdo way (not sure what I mean...lol)


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Too expensive for just an entrance facade. 

Even though I just ordered the 12 foot HH, (too many seriously scared little ones), that's just a bit too cheesy for me.


----------



## Dalloween (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm not surprised the seller was pulled.... there were several posts in this discussion that reaked of something fishy.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

*New H. House looks very nice........*

Now I like this one to add to my bigger one >>>http://gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=20061&subCatId=149&parent=41 <<<<< would make a nice room addition.


----------

